# Update on Finley



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

I took Finley to Top in Grayslake yesterday for an evaluation. The trainer was very knowledgeable. He seems to think that w/ the correct training on my part & Finleys part, he has the potential to be a great dog. He said a some of his aggression issues might be from the way I handle him. I hold his leash tight & close to me. He said this puts him in protective mode. When I should be holding it loose, with a quick pop to correct. Of course, thats not 100% of the reason he acts this way, but it made complete sense when he pointed it out. 
He gave a few options, one on one training or boot camp to mention a few.

I also took him for xrays today. I am completely shocked by the results. He has absolutely no signs of hip dysplasia. She said his hips actually look really healthy, The only thing going on is he has a small piece of bone floating around near his left hock. Which might be causing some discomfort. But she believes his aggression issues are strictly behavioral. 
So now, this just makes things harder. So, back to the drawing board on our options. i will keep you posted on our decision.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad to know that you wont be shelling out big bucks for the hips....


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Can they remove the small piece of bone that's floating around?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

jennifernikki said:


> I took Finley to Top in Grayslake yesterday for an evaluation. The trainer was very knowledgeable.


Can you send me a PM with the name of the trainer? I used to take my dogs there and know several of them. Some are good and some are bad.


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

She recommended to see an orthopedic surgeon to remove it. Depending on what we end up doing w/ him, we may or may not do it. She said it can be pretty pricey.


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Can you send me a PM with the name of the trainer? I used to take my dogs there and know several of them. Some are good and some are bad.



sure


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jennifernikki said:


> But she believes his aggression issues are strictly behavioral.
> So now, *this just makes things harder*. So, back to the drawing board on our options. i will keep you posted on our decision.



In my opinion, this makes it easier. Most trainers will tell you right up front that they are training YOU(the person) and then you will take this and learn from it, apply it, and succeed. I have faith in you This is going to be about physical and mental stimulation...the dog needs both.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Were any xrays taken of his back? Didn't you say he displays signs of discomfort? Not trying to get you to spend more money or think your vet is wrong, just wanted to point out that many times back issues can display as hip/backend problems.


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, she took one of the back. He does have difficulty when he gets up from laying down. I'm so surprised that she didnt find anything, shocked actually. She said it could be because he's a very long legged dog, it just takes longer to get up. He could benefit from more muscle mass too. Not sure if that would be any resolution to the problem.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to get a second opinion. My GSD is tall and doesn't haven't difficulty in getting up.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

A painful hock would make him careful about how he stands up.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it makes things easier too. You know the area to focus on - training and behavioral reform.

If 'boot camp' means dropping him off for a couple weeks, I'd take a hard pass on that. I've heard what Laura mentioned.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

jennifernikki said:


> He gave a few options, one on one training or boot camp to mention a few.


Skip the boot camp and go for the one on one training. You would not believe how valuable that one on one time is. You will get training along with your dog. There will be a second set of eyes to see handling errors, advice on how to work your dog through situations, gain the confidence needed so your dog will look to you. Be ready for handling requirements to change as your dog's behavior changes.


----------

